# My Yema Meangraf (circa 1970)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Not a _very old_ vintage, but here it is : the YEMA Meangraf.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yema

There are three main historical lines at Yema : the Rallygraf (auto/racing) Yachtingraf (sea) and Flygraf (air)

There two _sub-lines_, related to the "racing spirit" : the Landgraf (casual watches) and the Meangraf line (that would have been more moto-oriented ;-) )

So this is one of the watches of the "Meangraf" line that was produced around 1970&#8230;










That watch belonged to my grandfather (mother's side) and I inherited it with great pleasure. I was amazed to learn it was one of his watches, because in the 70s' my grandpa was 56 years old, he was an ex -cavalry colonel, and I couldn't picture him with such a _groovy_ thing on its wrist 

Well, it took me some time to really appreciate it, because when I received it, it was in a dreadful condition : the plexiglas was scratched like hell, the case wasn't very clean, and the bracelet (a sort of metallic rally :think: ) was BROKEN.
So the watch stayed alone for a while, then I decided to clean it&#8230; that was a first step, and I decided to get the cristal polished, which was a great improvement.

A few things about the watch : it's manually wound, is 37mm wide without the crown, 42mm crown included and 39mm lugs to lugs but the case is actually _longer_ (44mm because of the invisible lugs)
Hours&minutes hands, and small seconds at 6h and date in window at 3h.

Ah yes, a rotating bezel (bidirectional) graduated for 60min, handy to measure short times, but I have absolutely no clue what it was initially intented for :think:

The patterns on the dial are&#8230; sporty ? :roll: well, they're surely _unusual_ and I really like them now 








The caseback shows a nice engraving, it says it's waterproof resistant, but with no further indications, I wouldn't try anything _wet_ with this watch ;-)










First, I must say this watch is the one in my collection that went through the most straps-changes 

When I first brouhgt it to a watchmaker, I choose this ZRC bracelet (elastic metal) :








(it's not bad really, I may very well put it back one of these days&#8230

but I wanted to try a more "vintage" look from the beginning, so I changed shortly for an oystrich strap I had&#8230; but it wasn't convincing so I bought this rally ;









it _looks_ nice, but there's slight problem : the lugs are 18mm and the strap is really _thin_. And it didn't look good. At all.
So I bought an _american plate_ to add some width :-d









That was quite good for my taste (though the plate is more intended to Pilot watches, I know) but I recently bought 25 used BRACELETS for 20€ :-d and I received the lot yesterday evening, so tonight I tried one of them, and this is how it goes :









































































I'll give it a try for a while 
What do you think ?


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

Very interesting dial

I don't think I've seen many watches with bezels that have a seconds subdial instead of a sweep seconds hand.

I like the rally strap best.


----------



## erasuretim (Dec 30, 2006)

groovy - I think it might look good on a mesh similar to this....









Regards

tim


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

ooooohh yeah

Mesh with the hidden lugs = groooovy


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

bjohnson said:


> Very interesting dial
> 
> I don't think I've seen many watches with bezels that have a seconds subdial instead of a sweep seconds hand.
> 
> *I like the rally strap best.*


I know&#8230; that's what everyone's says when looking at the pictures&#8230; but believe me, in real life, it looks like a woman's strap. Seriously :-(











erasuretim said:


> groovy - I think it might look good on a mesh similar to this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Hammy, Tim, didn't know that one :-!
I could try that. Plus i LOVE mesh  I never thought trying one on this Yema, though :think:
could be nice |>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Funky looking thang dude. I think it looks pretty tasty on that plate...:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Funky looking thang dude. I think it looks pretty tasty on that plate...:-!


:thanks kiwi, you're the first to say that


----------



## osiris (Nov 23, 2007)

black leather band or a black rubber diving band would look good it would match the black in the face just my 2 cents


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I think the Driving/rally strap suits the watch. Sort of in keeping with the time, 60ies/70ies.
Love the Mesh, but everything looks good with mesh!

Nice watch, btw, and in a very nice condition!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

osiris said:


> black leather band or a *black rubber diving band* would look good it would match the black in the face just my 2 cents


I've been thinking about _black_ _rubber_ too, that could be another option. But I've dismissed leather, because of the 18mm wide lugs :think: which is really too small for my taste... or maybe a larger strap (22mm) with 18mm attachment ? Does such a thing exists ?
This is why I kinda like the strap I chose yesterday evening, the attachement of the end-link is actually 18mm, but the link itself is wider (don't know if I'm very clear)
In the end, I can always make one myself... :think:



Janne said:


> I think the Driving/rally strap suits the watch. Sort of in keeping with the time, 60ies/70ies.
> Love the Mesh, but everything looks good with mesh!
> 
> Nice watch, btw, and in a very nice condition!


:thanks Janne

Agree for the mesh ;-)

I know, I know, _rally_ is the best option, and keeps the _spirit_ most... (though the elastic steel ZRC is directly from the 70s', and the last bracelet most likely too)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Morning pics*

I've decided to keep the watch for the week-end b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Info*

Yema's site is back online 

http://www.yema.fr/

http://yema.aspresso.fr/percolateur...on/yema-mer/sous-marine-automatique/ymhf-0303

:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

(not my pics)





















(not my pics)


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

Reno said:


>


This gets my vote...maybe if you polished the strap it would match the watch a bit more:think:


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Is the metal in the strap stainless steel? It looks greyish!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Blaise said:


> This gets my vote...maybe if you polished the strap it would match the watch a bit more:think:





Janne said:


> Is the metal in the strap stainless steel? It looks greyish!


Well, the pictures make the bracelet darker than it really is :think:

And actually, the bracelet IS stainless steel, the case, on the other side, seems to be chromed brass ->









:think:

so that's why the two seem different.

But there's not that much difference in real life


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Excellent! Yes, looking closely I can see the inscription.The bracelet looks to be in a Mint condition!
Because of that, I would not polish it. Pity to change such a nice vintage bracelet!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Janne said:


> Excellent! Yes, looking closely I can see the inscription.The bracelet looks to be in a Mint condition!
> Because of that, I would not polish it. Pity to change such a nice vintage bracelet!


To be exact, the "back" picture is taken with another bracelet (a brand new ZRC), it shows the stainless steel caseback, but the little yellowish marks on the case show where the _chrome_ is gone :think:

The second picture is with the last bracelet I put on the watch, which is a _used_ one.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Aha! Polish away!!

Or even better, get a polished mesh bracelet from Walt at Lonestarwatches! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Janne said:


> Aha! Polish away!!
> 
> Or even better, get a polished mesh bracelet from Walt at Lonestarwatches! :-!


Yes, a mesh would definitely be cool :think:

Something like that&#8230;









but&#8230; 139$ :-s that's a bit above what I intend to invest ;-)

Would you know affordable mesh ? Like&#8230; under 50$ ? :think:
(and please, NO ebay !!! :-d )


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry, but when I looked last year for an affordable mesh, lonestarwatches was the cheapest one of good (German) quality I found.
Maybe if you as at the strapmaking forum?


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

Very good watch. I love this brand. I have in my drawer a yachtingraf that still belongs to my dad (he won't give it to me):-d. The vintage Yema's are just fantastic. Despite that i found the new collection for sale, and just bought the ya-409. Very nice!
​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

nunocrt said:


> Hi,​
> Very good watch. I love this brand. I have in my drawer a yachtingraf that still belongs to my dad (he won't give it to me):-d. The vintage Yema's are just fantastic. Despite that i found the new collection for sale, and just bought the ya-409. Very nice!​


Hi nunocrt 

The Yema yachtingraf is a fine (rare) watch indeed |>
Aaaaah, our dad's watches... ;-) I'm currently drooling on my dad's LIP mach 2000 chrono with Valjoux 7734 

I've googled the *ya-409* reference, but I can't seem to find the watch :think:
Can you post a pic of your Yema ? I like to see one of their models, they're not too many of them around here ;-)

My two Yemas (with a french Yonger&Bresson)


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

Here you go:

http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww80/nunocrzt/YA409-1.jpg









And I also have other models in sights... also from yema b-)

This one...










And This one...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

nunocrt said:


> Here you go:


OK, I see |>



nunocrt said:


> And I also have other models in sights... also from yema b-)
> 
> This one...
> 
> ...


Lucky you ! They're both reissued since Ambre took the brand over :-!

I have my eyes on the Landgraf too... a Rallygraf would be a nice addition too... even a Master Elements


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

I see the first wasn't very much to your likings. b-)
If only i could get a Master Elements... Indeed I am lucky. I bought the orange for me, must buy the rallygraf, and offer the landgraf to her for the birthday.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*













































































































The bracelet is not the original, but I think this one really suits the watch well 


















Wristshots :



















b-) Bright Knight / Dark Knight









Two French Girls ;-) (here in France, a watch is a "she")


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*



Reno said:


>


Reno,

gotta love that watch and the strap but please, PLEASE take her to your watch guy and give her an ultrasonic case cleaning;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*



Blaise said:


> Reno,
> 
> gotta love that watch and the strap but please, PLEASE take her to your watch guy and give her an ultrasonic case cleaning;-)


:-d Thanks !

Well, even if it looks like dirt, it's NOT :roll: the UC won't do anything, trust me (I actually own a small ultrasonic cleaner ;-) )

The case is not Stainless Steel, but chromed, and the green thing you see is oxidation&#8230; I wondered if I could have the case being replated :think: and how much it would cost :think:


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*



Reno said:


> :-d Thanks !
> 
> Well, even if it looks like dirt, it's NOT :roll: the UC won't do anything, trust me (I actually own a small ultrasonic cleaner ;-) )
> 
> The case is not Stainless Steel, but chromed, and the green thing you see is oxidation&#8230; I wondered if I could have the case being replated :think: and how much it would cost :think:


I'm sure the case can be re-plated, not sure about the cost though. It's a quite complex procedure, only highly qualified men can do, you have to remove the chrome first,clean the surface properly then apply the new plate etc....not an easy job and requires fine machinery.


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*

That model of Lip was recently discussed on pmwf when someone posted a 1970s photo of Farah Fawcett wearing one


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*



Blaise said:


> I'm sure the case can be re-plated, not sure about the cost though. It's a quite complex procedure, only highly qualified men can do, *you have to remove the chrome first*,clean the surface properly then apply the new plate etc....not an easy job and requires fine machinery.


I suspected something like that, hence a not-so-easy process, and probably expensive :think:
It may looks bad on pics, but it's not so alarming in real life, so that's why I decided to keep it how it is.



bjohnson said:


> That model of Lip was recently discussed on pmwf when someone posted a 1970s photo of Farah Fawcett wearing one


Mine is "only" a reissue :
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2042707#post2042707


----------



## Elco (May 11, 2009)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*

Shame you don't see more of these lovely pieces. Plating wouldn't seem to be their strongest point. My 1973 plated dress watch has had the casing replated to about 12-15 microns, and I ALWAYS wipe it clean after wearing it. Was given to my Dad as his retirement gift, which came to me on my 21st birthday. It'll go to my son on his 21st (6 yrs time) and I hope it'll still look as good.

Col


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*



Elco said:


> Shame you don't see more of these lovely pieces. Plating wouldn't seem to be their strongest point. My 1973 plated dress watch has had the casing replated to about 12-15 microns, and I ALWAYS wipe it clean after wearing it. Was given to my Dad as his retirement gift, which came to me on my 21st birthday. It'll go to my son on his 21st (6 yrs time) and I hope it'll still look as good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, O_O beauty 

Col, may I ask if this plating operation was performed by a regular watchmaker/jeweller, and how much was the price ?

I love the history of your watch btw :-!


----------



## fireal (Mar 6, 2009)

beautiful piece u have there


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

fireal said:


> beautiful piece u have there


:thanks fireal

Each time I wear it, I have a thought for my Grandpa. And it brings me back good memories


----------



## Elco (May 11, 2009)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*

I have particularly acid perspiration - My trombones (working tools of the trade) are testament to that, so in the 7-8 years I wore it as a daily piece, the (very thin) plating took a real beating. On taking the decision to restore it, I cleaned and polished the casing as best I could, then a jeweler friend sent it to a plater in London. A little more polishing was done, but not a lot and a heavier plate laid down, virtually identical in colour to the original. Cost was £60 ($120) and I believe charged at cost. Well worth the time, effort and expense. Delightful piece, some 12mm deep, 33 mm across ex crown and 38 mm lug to lug.

Glad it can still catch attention,

Thanks, Col


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: EVENING PICS - July 6th, 2009*



Elco said:


> I have particularly acid perspiration - My trombones (working tools of the trade) are testament to that, so in the 7-8 years I wore it as a daily piece, the (very thin) plating took a real beating. On taking the decision to restore it, I cleaned and polished the casing as best I could, then a jeweler friend sent it to a plater in London. A little more polishing was done, but not a lot and a heavier plate laid down, virtually identical in colour to the original. Cost was £60 ($120) and I believe charged at cost. Well worth the time, effort and expense. Delightful piece, some 12mm deep, 33 mm across ex crown and 38 mm lug to lug.
> 
> *Glad it can still catch attention*,
> 
> Thanks, Col


It certainly does  and the replating job is magnificent :think: the watch looks brand new. It's a keeper. With history. Which is great !

Again, congratulations.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*The "new" bund (rally + plaque)*

I first bought a rally strap, but it was too thin&#8230; so I bought a plaque to _widen_ the whole package&#8230; BUT of course, the two were of different colours, so I asked the local shoemaker to dye them. Here is the result :


















































































WS :









More pics :



























Back :









There's a bonus to this "operation" : it took the shoemaker nearly a month to do the job, so when I went to his shop yesterday to get my strap back, he refused to be paid  nice gesture.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty interesting looking dial design~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The "new" bund (rally + plaque)*



Reno said:


> I first bought a rally strap, but it was too thin&#8230; so I bought a plaque to _widen_ the whole package&#8230; BUT of course, the two were of different colours, so I asked the local shoemaker to dye them. Here is the result :


Great wrist presence - love that funky fresh style to start off with and now looks even better with the new shoes. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: The "new" bund (rally + plaque)*



waruilewi said:


> Great wrist presence - love that funky fresh style to start off with and now looks even better with the new shoes. :-!


:thanks waruilewi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*New pics !*

Back on steel b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Outside !*


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Reno said:


>


Here's my Yema LeJour Superman similar to shown in this ad, thanks for posting it!
:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

timesofplenty said:


> Here's my Yema LeJour Superman similar to shown in this ad, thanks for posting it!
> :-!


Excellent :-!


----------



## eccles (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got a slightly later Meangraf, needs a little tlc like a chrono pusher, new crystal and most importantly I've got to try and find the correct bezel for it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

eccles said:


> I've got a slightly later Meangraf, needs a little tlc like a chrono pusher, new crystal and *most importantly I've got to try and find the correct bezel for it.*


Nice :-!

If this could help in your search :









(not my pic)


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looking pretty good on that stretch bracelet~cheers! ;-)


----------



## eccles (Nov 4, 2009)

Many thanks Reno, I also have that picture saved! :-!
The Bezel I have is off a Yachting graf, there's a chap in France who sells them new on ebay.

It's inline to go to my local watch repairer, will post pics when I get it back.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

eccles said:


> Many thanks Reno, I also have that picture saved! :-!
> The Bezel I have is off a Yachting graf,* there's a chap in France who sells them new on ebay.*
> 
> It's inline to go to my local watch repairer, will post pics when I get it back.


Aaaaaah, the Yachtingraf, another great watch&#8230; I love it |>

Too bad they're so expensive nowadays&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Looking pretty good on that stretch bracelet~cheers! ;-)


Thanks Beau 

It was a nice combo indeed&#8230; but I really like the "_new_" bracelet&#8230; I like the fact it _widens_ the lug width |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm still looking for the perfect solution for those old sport watches with small lug width&#8230; :think:

Here's another one : *the CLIFFHANGER*.










28mm wide, for 18mm lug width watches&#8230;

It's not a bund ; it not as wide under the case, but larger in the buckle area.








































































































































Link :
Watch band Cliffhanger 18mm brown leather pad

(this is the dark brown model, mine seems to be out of stock for now)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Another bracelet *


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Another bracelet *



Reno said:


>


Actually, this one is by far my favorite - I didn't like the various leather combos, and the other metal strap that looked similar was too modern. I think this one is just right - needs a better clean though :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Another bracelet *



trim said:


> Actually, this one is by far my favorite - I didn't like the various leather combos, and the other metal strap that looked similar was too modern. I think this one is just right - needs a better clean though :-!


Thanks Trim  and as a matter of fact, I agree 100% with you.

The last band (the Cliffhanger) was my utlimate attempt to find a suitable leather band for the 18mm lugs&#8230; but I didn't like it either in the end :-( problem with this watch is its height. A bund (or the Cliffhander) adds more heights to an already _protuberant_ shape, and that doesn't look right :-/

So a thin vintage bracelet with enlarged shoulders seems to be the solution.

I initially picked the other one, because it was in a much better state&#8230; this one is rather _grubby_, even after an energic cleaning :-x I might try the ultrasonic cleaner in the future :think:

But in the end, I agree, it really looks good and matches the watch well :-! 
Glad you like it too


----------



## bullet83 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Another bracelet *

Hi there,you have a very nice watch.I have a similar one but i didnt find any information about it.
I see you have experience with old YEMA watch,i will be grateful if you can help me to find some info.
There it is


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Another bracelet *



bullet83 said:


> Hi there,you have a very nice watch.I have a similar one but i didnt find any information about it.
> I see you have experience with old YEMA watch,i will be grateful if you can help me to find some info.
> There it is


Another very nice Meangraf :-! Congratulations, bullet83 !

Not much more infos, though :think:

I've read on this site 
http://www.my-watchsite.com/montre-luxe/les-marques/yema-82.html

that the Meangraf was a "moto" oriented line (the Rallygraf being the "auto" line)&#8230;

Google Translate :
_Yema is the sport. After the success of models designed specifically for the yachting, aviation, diving, cars and motorcycles, Yema launches second generation watches more modern, flatter and more efficient. *Among them, the "Rallygraf 2" and "Meangraf 2", designed for the racing or motorcycle;* the "Flygraf 2" designed for air navigation, "Yachtingraf 2" specially adapted for sailing and diving, "Worldgraf 2" cut out for adventure and "Nautigraf 2" ideal for divers._

Original text :
La Yema se fait sportive. Après le franc succès des modèles conçus spécialement pour le yachting, l'aviation, la plongée, l'automobile et la moto, Yema lance une deuxième génération de montres plus modernes, plus plates et plus performantes. Parmi elles, la "Rallygraf 2" et la "Meangraf 2", étudiées pour la compétition automobile ou de moto ; la "Flygraf 2" conçue pour la navigation aérienne, la "Yachtingraf 2" spécialement adaptée au yachting et à la plongée, la "Worldgraf 2" taillée pour l'aventure et la "Nautigraf 2" idéale pour les plongeurs.

But there might be another explanation : The Meangraf bidirectional bezel might be designed to calculate *Mean Times* :think: (whereas the Rallygraf would use a regular Tachymeter) but I've absolutely no idea how it's supposed to work :-/


----------



## bullet83 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Another bracelet *

Thank you for answer.Now i understend that i have a meangraf .
I hope you dont mind i used your topic to ask about my watch,
but these YEMA was a realy rear one.I see you are from Frace
and you have almost no info about it,you can imagine what we
know about YEMA meangraf from 70s in Bulgaria. 
Greetings


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Another bracelet *



bullet83 said:


> Thank you for answer.Now i understend that i have a meangraf .
> I hope you dont mind i used your topic to ask about my watch,
> but these YEMA was a realy rear one.I see you are from Frace
> and you have almost no info about it,you can imagine what we
> ...


No problem ! On the contrary, feel free to post pics of yours 

Those _Meangraf_ are pretty rare indeed&#8230; it's always a pleasure to see other similar models :-!

I've reckon they've been completely outshined by the far more popular _Rallygraf_&#8230;








(not my pic)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I've recently bought a rally bracelet from RVC&#8230; it's vintage style (very thin) and it's destined to go on the awaited Vostok Amphibian 2209










but I realized, shortly after receiving the bracelet, that it is almost identical to the original one on the Meangraf (I should say "the remains" because only the perforated parts were there, the links & buckle were all gone :-x )

So even though it's probably not gonna stay on the Yema, I should at least give it a try, as some sort of historical rehabilitation ! :-d

Here are the pics :




























Ah, an interesting thing I didn't notice til today&#8230;









The buckle is a _expansion-type_ one :-!









My cat couldn't even try to give a damn :roll:









































































Stainless steel back&#8230; and very oxidized plated case :-x


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Cats simply don't appreciate mechanical watches. 

That bracelet on the Yema sends my funkmeter to "11"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LouS said:


> Cats simply don't appreciate mechanical watches.


True. Soooooo true :-d ;-)



> That bracelet on the Yema sends my funkmeter to "11"


:-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Pics of the day !*


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Reno looks great with the new bracelet, I like this kind of bracelet a lot!!!

And this Yema is amazing, I love diver's looking watches


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Renoldi said:


> Reno looks great with the new bracelet, I like this kind of bracelet a lot!!!
> 
> And this Yema is amazing, I love diver's looking watches


Thanks Renoldi 

So far, it's the bracelet that suits the watch best :-!

The Meangraf has a special place in my heart, as it belonged to my grandfather


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Reno said:


> Thanks Renoldi
> 
> So far, it's the bracelet that suits the watch best :-!
> 
> The Meangraf has a special place in my heart, as it belonged to my grandfather


This felling does'nt have price, my father was a simple man, and left to me this mondaine, a interesting point that he whas a watchmaker









sorry to disturb your post...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Renoldi said:


> This felling does'nt have price, my father was a simple man, and left to me this mondaine, a interesting point that he whas a watchmaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant O_O

:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Movement (not my pic)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*On Speidel rubber + steel strap*


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: On Speidel rubber + steel strap*

Very cool looking strap. Gives the watch a "tougher" look.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Back to a vintage bracelet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yema Meangraf - Vintage semi-expansion bracelet*


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Yema Meangraf - Vintage semi-expansion bracelet*

Meangraf Super - I sold a while back


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yema Meangraf - Vintage semi-expansion bracelet*



Taswell said:


> Meangraf Super - I sold a while back
> View attachment 654289


O_O very nice. And pretty _rare_ (the "Super", I mean)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*70s' Yema on rally bracelet*


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: 70s' Yema on rally bracelet*

Its a versatile watch looks great on any strap, its just a shame they never used a solid steel case, looks like the only damage is on the underside so no big deal cant see the damage once on the wrist, but still great looking watches


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 70s' Yema on rally bracelet*

Hi!

Very nice diver with interesting and extraordinary dial design! I like it, the rally bracelet IMHO is the absolute best choice.
The case seems to be from Germany, I´ve seen these backplates on a number of German watches from the Pforzheim area. My Anker diver(with automatic HB 113 movement, unfortunately missing the diver bezel) is one of them:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 70s' Yema on rally bracelet*



joeuk said:


> Its a versatile watch looks great on any strap, its just a shame they never used a solid steel case, looks like the only damage is on the underside so no big deal cant see the damage once on the wrist, but still great looking watches


Thanks a lot Joe 

Yes the underside only is damaged&#8230; the watch was in a very poor condition when I inherited it, so I guess my grandpa wasn't especially cautious with it.



mike184 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Very nice diver with interesting and extraordinary dial design! I like it, the rally bracelet IMHO is the absolute best choice.
> The case seems to be from Germany, I´ve seen these backplates on a number of German watches from the Pforzheim area. My Anker diver(with automatic HB 113 movement, unfortunately missing the diver bezel) is one of them:
> ...


Thanks Mike 

I've seen this caseback on countless watches from the same era too :think:
I have absolutely no idea where it comes from, though.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yema 'Meangraf' - Vintage bracelet*

I haven't been wearing this one for a long time&#8230;


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Like the dial on this one, and it looks great on that strap. Congrats


----------



## Balikpapan (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello Reno, hello everyone, since Reno’s excellent and detailed post is the only example of this exact model I could find on the internet, I wanted to share with you my recent find for the price of a two-course meal. In appalling condition compared to Reno’s but I have cleaned up the glass and case outside and will be able to clean the inside and get some of the dust off the dial once I get the back open.
What is really interesting is its performance - -5 sec/day dial down and -10 sec/day dial up. Not bad for a 1970s watch that has probably never visited a watchmaker...
The hardest thing is going to be to find a suitable bezel, without which it looks a bit strange. But I have fallen rather heavily for this watch, like a little boy with his first ever watch I don’t even want to take it off at night!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

I would go for two-course meal


----------



## Balikpapan (Jun 25, 2018)

Now with ceramic bezel added (after sanding 0.5mm off the inside to make it fit)...now I just have to find a proper size (big) crown.


----------



## YarraMates (Aug 10, 2020)

Was researching a watch I just got and stumbled on this old thread. Hopefully, some Yema enthusiasts are still here and can give some feedback. 
My watch is a "Cardinal" but it clearly just a re-badged Yema, similar to Meangraf's posted by others here. What's the deal with Cardinal? 
Mine is running well mechanically, but the chapter ring is quite worn-out. I suppose finding parts for these is now impossible?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

YarraMates said:


> Was researching a watch I just got and stumbled on this old thread. Hopefully, some Yema enthusiasts are still here and can give some feedback.
> My watch is a "Cardinal" but it clearly just a re-badged Yema, similar to Meangraf's posted by others here. What's the deal with Cardinal?
> Mine is running well mechanically, but the chapter ring is quite worn-out. I suppose finding parts for these is now impossible?
> View attachment 15391004
> View attachment 15391003


You might not need to look far....

*Cardinal*​​Wengers Ltd.​Montreal, Canada; registered on 11/11/1959​

And Wengers still exist and still carry the Cardinal brand..






Wenger Watches







www.wengerwatch.ca





Regards,


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So there’s the five grafs discussed by OP.

how about the speedgraf and navygraf? Where do they stand in the yema pantheon?


----------



## YarraMates (Aug 10, 2020)

James A said:


> You might need to look far....
> 
> *Cardinal*​​Wengers Ltd.​Montreal, Canada; registered on 11/11/1959​
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info! Looks like Cardinal became a bargain bin brand. 
I'm pretty certain that my watch is actually a Yema, built by Yema and just stamped with Cardinal logo. Its an exactly same watch as this:


----------



## adhart (Jan 4, 2013)

YarraMates said:


> Was researching a watch I just got and stumbled on this old thread. Hopefully, some Yema enthusiasts are still here and can give some feedback.
> My watch is a "Cardinal" but it clearly just a re-badged Yema, similar to Meangraf's posted by others here. What's the deal with Cardinal?
> Mine is running well mechanically, but the chapter ring is quite worn-out. I suppose finding parts for these is now impossible?


Yema rebranded watches with LeJour for distribution in the US and Cardinal for distribution in Canada. They're all mechanically identical except the badge. One unique quirk I've seen is the Meangraf and Super Meangraf will have Kilometer scales for Yema and Cardinal, but Mile scales for LeJour.


----------

